# formatting codes



## mbrower

Hi all,

I hope someone can help me figure out a problem with formatting codes.

I use MS Word to write comments because it has a handy French language feature that allows me to insert accents easily (words that are misspelled because of a lack of accents are highlighted, right-clicking shows a list with the valid choices; I find it easier than entering accents one by one). 

Anyway, when i copy and paste the Word text into the comment box, it looks fine, but then when I submit the comment, I see codes like

[/Italics]blah blah[/font]

which I have to remove by editing the comment after it's posted. Any suggestions for avoiding this without abandoning Word?

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## jonquiliser

Tried pasting it into a notepad document before copy-pasting it into the WR message box?


----------



## Jana337

You probably use a font that the forum software doesn't know. You should stick with the most common ones - Times New Roman etc. Italics, bold and other common features shouldn't present a problem (maybe just in combination with an unknown font). Could you please post an authentic garbled text?


----------



## jann

Easy solution: 
- Do not add special fonts, color, italics, bold, or other formatting in MSWord.  Just type your message with accents, and then copy the text.
- Click the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 button _before_ you paste the text into the WR comment box (it's located in the top right corner of the comment box).  
- Click the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button again after you paste the text.  Now you can add (and see) bold, italics, color, etc formatting.

Click "preview" or "go advanced" before you actually post your reply.  This will give you a chance to check the way your post appears before you actually submit it.


----------



## mbrower

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']I will try writing a message in MS Word with randöm accénts. [/font]

[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']That shows what happens when I paste from Word even using an ordinary font like Arial. Obviously the accents are not the problem. This one uses Times New Roman.[/font]

[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']Now I will try using Jann’s suggestion.[/font]

[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']Now I will try using Jann’s suggestion.[/font]

For that last one, I highlighted the text and then pressed the Remove Text Formatting button. As you can see it didn't fix it.

This shows that typing text straight into the message box doesn't produce the codes.

Strange!


----------



## jann

Hello mbrower, 

I'm a bit puzzled.  Are you sure you followed my instructions exactly?  No one has ever had trouble with that method before, to my knowledge (which is by no means complete! )

Please try again.  
1. Type something in Word (preferably a sentence that tells us what browser and Word version you are using )
2. Select your text
3. Use Ctrl+C or Edit>Copy to copy the text onto the clipboard
4. Open this thread
5. Click the a/A "Switch Editor Mode" button
6. Use Ctrl+V or Edit>Paste to paste the text into the comment window
7. Submit the post


----------



## mbrower

Sorry for dropping this thread.
This text is being typed in Times New Roman on Word 2007. My browser is Internet Explorer 7. I am highlighting it and copying it to the message box.


----------



## mbrower

OK, that worked. What i did was to change the default font in Word's Normal style to Times New Roman. Before, the default font was Calibri, which is non-standard. I had tried changing the font to Times New Roman, but not the default font when the document is created. Possibly that left some formatting codes in. (I provide this explanation in case anybody else encounters the same problem.)

Thanks for your help.

Michael


----------

